# lm_sensors and Intel Atom N270

## marco1475

Hi,

I tried installing lm_sensors by following the Wiki entry, however, when I ran sensors-detect it came back with

```
Sorry, no sensors were detected.
```

I can find suspiciously few things on lm_sensors and the Atom processor family on the net - is it not supported or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,

----------

## poly_poly-man

all kernel modules correctly installed?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Since the Atom is built off the core-2, you should at least enable Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor (SENSORS_CORETEMP) as a module. It's under Hardware Monitoring Support. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## marco1475

I followed the Wiki, which told me to enable everything under I2C Hardware Bus support and Hardware Monitoring Support, so that's what I did. I have them all compiled as kernel modules. Do I need to modprobe them all before running sensors-detect?

----------

## Need4Speed

 *marco1475 wrote:*   

> I followed the Wiki, which told me to enable everything under I2C Hardware Bus support and Hardware Monitoring Support, so that's what I did. I have them all compiled as kernel modules. Do I need to modprobe them all before running sensors-detect?

 

I think sensors-detect will tell you which modules to load.  If it doesn't work, just try loading them all.

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Since the Atom is built off the core-2, you should at least enable Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor (SENSORS_CORETEMP) as a module. It's under Hardware Monitoring Support. 

 

Are you sure about that?  I thought the Atom was based of the original Pentium.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Need4Speed wrote:*   

>  *marco1475 wrote:*   I followed the Wiki, which told me to enable everything under I2C Hardware Bus support and Hardware Monitoring Support, so that's what I did. I have them all compiled as kernel modules. Do I need to modprobe them all before running sensors-detect? 
> 
> I think sensors-detect will tell you which modules to load.  If it doesn't work, just try loading them all.
> 
>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   
> ...

 for certain technologies, it's based off of core2. For others, it's a totally new design that does play on design ideas from the Pentium.

----------

## marco1475

Before I go digging any deeper: is anybody here using the N270 and has lm_sensors running? I downloaded the newest sensors-detect perl script from the lm_sensors homepage and ran it - it still didn't find anything, but it said the following at the end: *Quote:*   

> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is handled by ACPI rather than the OS.

 

That would lead me to believe that maybe not finding any sensors is the expected result on an Intel Atom N270. Can anyone verify this?

----------

## poly_poly-man

look in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/, assuming you have the legacy acpi stuff...

----------

## doctork

The real question is what auxilliary sensor chip might exist on the motherboard.  Most of the inputs to lm_sensors are external to the CPU.  "sensors-detect" will probe for the available sensors.

--

doc

----------

